# Hard lump slightly under dog's back jaw?



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

About a half hour ago I was petting my dog Emma's neck area and noticed two hard lumps (one on each side) a little lower than where her back jaw is. I am thinking these are possibly lymph nodes?

I immediately called our vet and she will be seen tomorrow afternoon, but I am sick to my stomach that this is cancer. She will only be 6 years old in August.

I am not expecting anyone to diagnose her, but does anyone have any idea what this could be? I am so sad and upset right now :'( I would definitely appreciate prayers for our Emma, she is such a sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It could be lymphoma or it could be an infection that's swollen the lymph nodes.

I'll check in on you after tomorrow's vet visit. Keep the faith. Lymphoma can be beaten!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Could be lymph nodes. If that is what it is I wouldn't worry. Lymph nodes can enlarge for a number of reasons and many of them are completely harmless.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Commenting so that I can check in after the vet visit. Prayers are definitely going up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I lost my pointer to lymphoma in November and when I discovered her swollen lymph nodes it was only on one side. I am only speculating, but I would think both of them being swollen would be more indicative of an infection. Hoping it's something simple for your girl!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

The vet does believe it is lymphoma. We should have test results back on Monday. We are hurting so bad. Any information on this would be appreciated. Is chemo worth pursuing? Even if it prolongs her life for a short time we would want to go forward with it as long as she is not in pain. I am guessing it would be a couple thousand?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read that.  Please update us when your vet gets the results back. And let's hope & pray that it's something else...

This article might be worth reading: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/06/u...ions-about-the-costs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Emma is so young! I hope and pray it turns out to be something benign


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I will still hold out hope for you that it is not lymphoma. We didn't pursue chemo because Pippa was a few months away from age 15 but if she were as young as your dog we would have gone ahead with it. I have read it's not hard on dogs like it is on people but I'm definitely no expert. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessgolden said:


> The vet does believe it is lymphoma. We should have test results back on Monday. We are hurting so bad. Any information on this would be appreciated. Is chemo worth pursuing? Even if it prolongs her life for a short time we would want to go forward with it as long as she is not in pain. I am guessing it would be a couple thousand?


I sent you a private message with my phone number if you want to call and chat.

- On the upper right side of any page you'll see: "Welcome, princessgolden"
- Below that click "Your Notifications". 
- Under the pop down menu that shows up click "Unread Private Messages"
You'll see one from me (dborgers) 

I'll be happy to share our experience with lymphoma and chemo and answer any questions you have.

Danny


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm hoping good news to come.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your Emma possibly having Lymphoma. I am praying that she overcomes and beats this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princessgolden*

Princessgolden


Praying for Emma. Glad that dborgers sent you a message.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Praying for Emma- please don't lose hope! It still * might* not be lymphoma. And if it is, there are a lot of advances in treatments and options available to you. I know it's hard, but try to take it one step at a time- there's still the chance it may not even be lymphoma. Also, search the rescue golden 'Platty' on Facebook. I think you'll find him and his people a source of inspiration, particularly if you end up fighting lymphoma. I'll try to find the link to his page...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. Please keep praying for Emma and keep her in your thoughts. This is so incredibly hard to deal with and I am so worried about her I can barely sleep at night. I find myself waking up multiple times to make sure she is still breathing. I just can't stop crying :'(


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

And thank you to all the wonderful people in this forum. I feel like no one truly understands how this feels for my husband and I-but I know you guys do.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes many on us have been on this path and know how sickening it can be :'(

As hard as it is please do try to stay positive. 
Praying that you get some good news and relief on Monday!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

cyber hugs



princessgolden said:


> Thank you, everyone. Please keep praying for Emma and keep her in your thoughts. This is so incredibly hard to deal with and I am so worried about her I can barely sleep at night. I find myself waking up multiple times to make sure she is still breathing. I just can't stop crying :'(


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Emma. Sending prayers and best wishes to you, your Husband, and your sweet girl. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Sending prayers and strength to you and Emma. Stay as positive as you possibly can, as hard as that can be.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! I just read this thread, and was going to respond to the op that hopefully it is a tick thing not cancer. I am so sorry that is not the case. My vet told me she learned at Upenn vet school that lymphoma is the "horses" and anything else is the "zebra" with swollen lymph nodes. I hope a high protein low carb cancer starving diet and medical intervention can hold this at bay for you, so you can have much more time with you girl. I wish our goldens were not so fragile in this area of cells going out of control so often and easily.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this about your beautiful Emma. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Emma, prayers the results are negative. 
Try to stay strong and positive for her sake.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/plattysjourney




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I know just how you feel, it's very hard, I've had many many sleepless nights and checking the dogs to see if they're breathing. Don't lose hope though, even if it is lymphoma. Someone that my friend knows had a dog who was diagnosed with it and lived for years after, good years. 

The waiting is hard, I know. Hugs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am still here reading and following...
Never sure what to say at this point, we have our first 2 Goldens and they are both very young. I couldn't imagine. I could barely imagine the neuter surgery led alone anything like lymphoma.
I do know there is hope and I do know what it is like to lose fosters as well. My heart hurts for you but at the same time I am keeping that hope that it will all turn out good somehow....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good thoughts coming your way... So sorry for the diagnosis


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I have never wanted a weekend to just be over with so much. Even though we are preparing for the worst, you guys have made me at least try and be hopeful. 

Has anyone had a situation like this where it has just been a bacterial infection?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Back in August, Beamer came down with some strange symptoms of swollen lymph nodes, not wanting to eat, lethargic, and just not being himself. I took him in expecting the worst, but I guess he just picked up something from just having moved out to Missouri. His lymph node aspirate came back 'reactive lymphocytes' which is very much a good thing (it not being lymphoma). It was both of his mandibular nodes swollen. So, yes, it can happen to not be the worst sometimes... but I always predict the worst (being a vet student) I worry about every possible thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending massive prayers that it's just an infection. We were spared the knowledge that Our Penny had cancer...it was never definitively diagnosed. So I'm no help there.

Just wanted to say that my heart breaks for you...I remember being so worried about her, the crying and sleepless night. I pray you get happy news on Monday.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello,
Monday seems a long way off - we are pulling for you. At this point you must feel very helpless and thinking the worst. Anything can cause swollen lymph nodes including a dental problem - so try to stay positive. Please let us know how the vet visit goes because we all want the best for Emma.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your encouraging words. I am hoping to know what is going on sometime today. Please continue to keep my sweet baby girl in your prayers.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

My sweetheart.

















The bottom three pics are of Emma & Layla (our other golden) at their happy place.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the great photos. Emma is such a doll. Looks like they had a blast at the lake 

Fingers crossed and prayers said for you today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging words. I am hoping to know what is going on sometime today. Please continue to keep my sweet baby girl in your prayers.


I am praying very hard for Emma and you. She is such a doll and so is Layla!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending strength and good thoughts for your beautiful girl today


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Your girl and your family have been on my mind a lot this weekend. Please let us know when you can, I'm still really hoping it's an infection. I love the pics of your girls in the waves- lovely!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

On my mind too...hoping for the best for your sweet girl.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Just got the call..she has lymphoma. The doctor stated it was more aggressive. I feel sick to my stomach. This is just not fair.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's just not fair-she is too young!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for that news. You're in my prayers


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband and I with our beautiful girl over the weekend. She loves car rides. She also got to enjoy a hamburger on our way home.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful picture of a beautiful family. I'm so sorry for your news. My heart just breaks for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You're right, it isn't fair at all, she is way too young. But it is heartbreaking no matter what the age.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry it's the news you didn't want. Now the treatment begins.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh no...

Will you guys seek treatment? She's so young and beautiful. Ugh, this tears my heart out. I literally cried seeing your picture

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

Yes, we will be starting chemo possibly tomorrow already. We have a newborn, so it is going to be tough-but we will do anything for Emma. She is our first "baby" so to speak. We love her so much.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry you have to deal with this. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a great photo of you guys seizing the day which is exactly what Emma wants you to do.
Good luck with the treatment!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for all who continue to pray for Emma.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

We had such a wonderful night at the beach tonight. It's amazing how her happiness can really take my mind off things, at least temporarily.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

so sorry you are going through this praying for you and Emma


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessgolden said:


> We had such a wonderful night at the beach tonight. It's amazing how her happiness can really take my mind off things, at least temporarily.


She never gives a thought about the past or the future livin' in the moment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



princessgolden said:


> My husband and I with our beautiful girl over the weekend. She loves car rides. She also got to enjoy a hamburger on our way home.
> 
> View attachment 412522


What a beautiful picture of Emma and you and your hubby.
Danny is right, dogs don't know they are sick and live each
moment to the fullest. I am sorry for all you are going through
and I'm praying for Emma.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chemo*

We started chemo today. Not sure yet if it is T cell or B cell, but we should find out by early next week by the latest. From what the oncologist could see from the xrays, her lungs looked clear. Her liver was a bit enlarged and all her lymph nodes were enlarged. She was diagnosed as Stage IV, but the vet stated that it doesn't necessarily mean anything because nothing is going to change in the way she will be treated. We went to Madison, and the doctor's there are the most amazing people-I know Emma truly has the best care.

I never in my life thought that the day my dog started chemo could be such a beautiful day. It really is though. This is not the end. Emma is her normal self and not in pain. And Danny, everyday I think of what you told me.."carpe diem." It not only gives me hope, but it makes each day wonderful. I know there will be bumps in the road, but to make the best of the good days is what we need to do and will do.

You guys, check out these pictures from tonight. It was like nothing had changed. She was so happy. I dreaded seeing her after chemo, thinking that she would be lethargic and not her normal self.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Those photos are brilliant 
The world works in mysterious ways.
Illness takes our love bond even higher than we thought that it could ever go.
Quite often is the patient that teaches us to gain strength and just wants everyone to be happy. 
I am so glad that you have already picked this up from Emma


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this about Emma. I am so sorry. Glad she is starting treatment. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!! Live each day to the fullest...Emma surely will!! Beautiful pictures you have posted!!


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

Glad she is doing well!


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this... Praying for you and for Emma. She is so beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> We started chemo today. Not sure yet if it is T cell or B cell, but we should find out by early next week by the latest. From what the oncologist could see from the xrays, her lungs looked clear. Her liver was a bit enlarged and all her lymph nodes were enlarged. She was diagnosed as Stage IV, but the vet stated that it doesn't necessarily mean anything because nothing is going to change in the way she will be treated. We went to Madison, and the doctor's there are the most amazing people-I know Emma truly has the best care.
> 
> I never in my life thought that the day my dog started chemo could be such a beautiful day. It really is though. This is not the end. Emma is her normal self and not in pain. And Danny, everyday I think of what you told me.."carpe diem." It not only gives me hope, but it makes each day wonderful. I know there will be bumps in the road, but to make the best of the good days is what we need to do and will do.
> 
> ...


Praying very hard for sweet Emma and for you. Glad you are talking to Danny! So many on this forum have travelled this road and we all try to support one another. Emma's pictures are just GORGEOUS!


----------



## SweetLou (May 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this, hang in there Emma


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is so much we can learn from our precious Goldens. 

Wonderful pictures, Emma is beautiful. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's amazing how well dogs tolerate chemo and it's such a wonderful thing.

You're handling this so well and you three are a beautiful family. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry that Emma's diagnosis wasn't something benign. She is darn lucky to have such a wonderful and loving family to be her protector and champion. I'm truly hoping that she responds well and that the lymphoma is held at bay. Meanwhile, enjoy each precious day together.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope that Lymphoma is giving up and getting its butt kicked. I am so angry about cancer, and the way it attacks our goldens. I so admire the way you have stood up to the challenge and fought for your dog. Hoping for the very, very best outcome. . .


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending out good thoughts for Emma and her family. Stay strong.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Emma will tolerate the chemo well. The protocols are designed to give a good quality of life. Before you know it, those lymph nodes will be back to normal size. Usually happens within days. 

Andy only reacted badly to Cytoxan (big pills given orally), but when that allergic reaction was discovered, we pretreated him with Cerenia (for nausea) and it didn't happen again

Emma looks overjoyed splashing in the water. Because she is. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Received wonderful news today (despite the circumstances). Emma has B-Cell lymphoma, which responds to chemo much better than T-Cell. This was so great to hear and I really needed it today. I had a rough night last night thinking about my sweet girl.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, good news at last!!! I'm so happy for all of you.

Go, Emma, go!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessgolden said:


> Received wonderful news today (despite the circumstances). Emma has B-Cell lymphoma, which responds to chemo much better than T-Cell. This was so great to hear and I really needed it today. I had a rough night last night thinking about my sweet girl.


Emma has many, many, many happy and fun filled days ahead of her.


----------



## Hsjwmom (May 29, 2014)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Uhm.... did anyone see what my post said that I quoted....? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hsjwmom (May 29, 2014)

tine434 said:


> Uhm.... did anyone see what my post said that I quoted....?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did but totally didn't get it.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't quote that. I don't even know where it came from?!? I quoted the post about Emma. I've never even read that other. (I am on the phone app)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I have deleted the random quote for you. 
It seems to be some type of technical glitch.
How odd!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princessgolden*

Princessgolden

So glad to hear that Emma is tolerating it so well. I am praying for her!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Doug said:


> I have deleted the random quote for you.
> It seems to be some type of technical glitch.
> How odd!


Thank you... I tagged immediately so you'd guys know. I don't care about someone's puppies... I care about Emma getting good news! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Her lymph nodes are completely back to normal size now and she is happy as can be. Still working on this whole acceptance thing.


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

Yay! That is wonderful news.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessgolden said:


> Thank you everyone. Her lymph nodes are completely back to normal size now and she is happy as can be. Still working on this whole acceptance thing.


I learned a lot about living in the moment from my late boy, Andy, when he was going through chemo. It's summer time. Time for fun fun fun!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I lost my Bonnie and Clyde in the last year, both to different cancers. Living in the moment, and enjoying every moment is so important. They truly don't know they're sick, and just want to enjoy life with you as they always have. Wishing you tons of memory making moments to come.......CARPE DIEM!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



princessgolden said:


> Thank you everyone. Her lymph nodes are completely back to normal size now and she is happy as can be. Still working on this whole acceptance thing.


So glad to hear this. Try to live in the moment-our dogs do and I believe that's why they are so happy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooray!! It is the best feeling ever when those nodes go down and you can stroke your lovely girl without that nasty reminder.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just now seeing this.
I'm so sorry for the diagnosis.
I'm glad her lymph nodes have gone down. I hope the chemo is gonna kick lymphomas butt!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Checking in on sweet Emma and you!
Praying for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying for sweet Emma!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Karen. Emma is still responding to chemo well. It's just still so heartbreaking and I will never understand why our sweet dogs get this.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Just saw this thread and read though it- I"m so glad Emma is responding well!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

To anyone who is interested, my husband and I started a website about Emma's journey with lymphoma. It's www.emmasjourney.net

Just thought I would share this, since I am not always a regular poster.

Thanks again everyone for your support.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Hang in there, please. Emma is a fighter (probably got it from her mom and dad) and when our kid/dog is loved so much and so deeply, their happiness is their best defense against through it all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've just found Emma's story and I'm so sorry to hear what your beautiful girl is going through. Definitely use Andy's story as inspiration! I followed Andy's journey almost from the very start and he was such a brave, happy boy with amazing parents who made sure he had fun and adventures every single day! Try and stay positive, Emma doesn't know she's not well, so concentrate on living in the moment with her  

I have subscribed to her story on here and I will check your website for updates. She's such a beautiful, precious girl and certainly looks at her happiest on the beach! Give her a hug from me and my golden Sammy.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

princessgolden said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> To anyone who is interested, my husband and I started a website about Emma's journey with lymphoma. It's www.emmasjourney.net
> 
> ...


I just caught your thread about Emma. I am so sorry! You've come to the right place! I am so impressed with the way you are dealing with this, you're assertive, asking questions, advice and being proactive! Yes!! Living each day fully and joyously is huge. Our kids watch our body language and sense our feelings. Emma - you are now a Torch Carrier for all the ones fighting the evil C. You show them how it's done! You can help our Dancer stomp all over the C. Most of all mom, I'm sending your beautiful family postive healing thoughts, big, huge Mojo and Cyber Hugs! ? ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Emma's mom, I feel so sorry about Emma's situation and send my most sincere and heartfelt thoughts for her to beat this and for your family to find hope and strength through it all.
I'll be following her journey on your blog and keep her in my mind. I admire your strength and devotion to share and educate others about canine lymphoma through her journey.
Me and my wife recently lost our dear Pooklook to lymphoma (with a much more complicated situation) and did extensive research as well, I always believe that the more informed and knowledge you posses about it (...while at times scary to know too much) is the best weapon against fear and uncertainty, and the best way to provide confidence to our pooch and our family.
Knowing a bit about what to expect and what to do, was essential through our experience, it also brings you closer to your team of doctors fighting alongside you to save your girl.
I wish I could help and I wish I had done what you and your husband are doing now by sharing with the world so that you and anyone going through it may have it as reference and wouldn't have to discover it all first hand.
I know in my heart that Pooklook's soul is reaching out to Emma and he's got her back throughout her epic battle, always by her side.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, everyone! Emma should be done with chemo in mid-November, and is currently in complete remission. I apologize to those who are waiting for a blog update-not sure if I mentioned this but my husband and I both work full time, have a newborn, and are in school..so we have a lot to juggle right now. Now that summer is over, I hopefully will be able to update more. Things are still very hard to deal with regarding Emma, but I am just so grateful that she is still by our sides and well.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

We celebrated Emma's 6th Birthday on August 17th


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love those pictures of Emma!! So glad to see she is in remission. I hope everything continues to go well for Emma!! Happy belated 6th Birthday!!:wave:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

_ hope you had a great Birthday, Emma!_


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA! So glad to hear she is in remission!!!!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

She's an angel. Happy 6th Emma, and many many more!!!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone-Just wanted to check in. Emma finished CHOP mid-November and is doing better than ever. I cannot thank you all enough for your support and prayers during her chemo. Will do more of an update soon (with pictures )


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

princessgolden said:


> The vet does believe it is lymphoma. We should have test results back on Monday. We are hurting so bad. Any information on this would be appreciated. Is chemo worth pursuing? Even if it prolongs her life for a short time we would want to go forward with it as long as she is not in pain. I am guessing it would be a couple thousand?


Our Bentley has a similar thing going on under his jaw too. The vet does not yet know what it is but he is being treated with Prednisone and an antibiotic. We will just have to see what we can find out. Life is full of challenges and my prayer list is never small. We are sure to add Emma to it and hope you will do the same for Bentley. When I look back over my life I find many, many times where bad news turned out to not be as bad as once thought and there were also times that the bad news was made good by faith and prayer. I serve an awesome God and He knows the smallest of details of my life. I pray about the things that I cannot change in my life and the lives of others. God continues to show power and grace to all who know Him. Keep us informed on Emma. We want to know how she does. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> Hi everyone-Just wanted to check in. Emma finished CHOP mid-November and is doing better than ever. I cannot thank you all enough for your support and prayers during her chemo. Will do more of an update soon (with pictures )


Looking forward to more pictures of Emma.
Just love the pictures you posted!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that Emma is doing so well!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update*

Hi everyone! First of all, sorry to anyone who expected more updates on the website we created. Never realized how hectic life would become having an 8 month old, working full time, and going through this chemo business. 

Emma has been doing absolutely wonderful after finishing CHOP in mid-November. Poor girl only has one whisker remaining, but I don't think she minds too much. It honestly seems like she is better than she ever has been after going through chemo. She is so happy and active. Last night I was talking to her softly-just telling her what a strong girl she is and so forth and said to her, "I hope me and daddy made the choice you would've wanted" and out of no where she gave me a kiss right on the lips. This isn't really like her, so it made me feel like she could understand. I don't know, but it made me feel so good nonetheless. Lately I have been feeling a sense of guilt and selfishness with putting her through chemo. I don't really know why.

Currently Emma has a UTI (This is her 3rd, following chemo ) and she is on some strong antibiotics for it. I just wonder if it never went away. I am hoping this will finally clear it up, as she will be on the meds for approximately 4 weeks. 

If anyone reading this has any questions about CHOP, feel free to ask. I feel like an encyclopedia of information after all of her chemo trips and would be happy to help anyone.

And now for some pictures!








My husband and I with Emma after her last chemo treatment!
















Love this picture. I set down my daughter's blanket for tummy time, and Emma must've decided to keep it warm for her instead 









Thank you all again for your support through this! It's not over yet, but we've been staying positive for our sweet Emma.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I am SO happy to read your update that Emma is doing well after finishing her chemo. Sounds like she's doing wonderfully (UTI excepted).

One thing I might suggest now is building her immune system up again. 

Carpe Diem and loads of fun and love to your happy family


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Danny do you have any suggestions on the best way to build up her immune system again? Also-not sure if I had asked you previously, but was there a specific diet you followed for Andy after/during chemo?

Can't thank you enough for your help through this all. Although my check-in's have been few and far between your saying you told me has been something I live by with Emma. I am apart of many groups on Facebook for canine lymphoma and always tell people carpe diem


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Emma looks great!!! Glad she is doing so well. I hope her UTI clears up soon. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessgolden said:


> Danny do you have any suggestions on the best way to build up her immune system again? Also-not sure if I had asked you previously, but was there a specific diet you followed for Andy after/during chemo?
> 
> Can't thank you enough for your help through this all. Although my check-in's have been few and far between your saying you told me has been something I live by with Emma. I am apart of many groups on Facebook for canine lymphoma and always tell people carpe diem


We moved him to a more protein based diet and cut out grains (with occasional treats that have it). Grains metabolize into glucose/sugar, which according to what I read and was told cancer cells thrive on. Started adding fish oil (get good quality oil) and feeding him some other snacks in his dinners that are also anti-oxidants like cauliflower and broccoli (lightly steamed, but still a little crunchy). Other than that, we didn't change much. Cooked him liver and other stuff he'd love, because the whole idea is to _live_ and have fun despite cancer. Occasional ice cream cones and other food items she loves are not going to hurt her, but they will make her tail wag like crazy 

The Denamarin is anti-oxidant, and I might suggest keeping him on that for another couple months to both help Emma's liver recover from chemo and provide anti-oxidants (which fight cancer) if it's affordable. Think I posted a link to the cheapest place to buy it before, but here it is. Put in "Loyalty" in the coupon code box to save $5 an order. I'd order a month or two at a time to save on shipping:

Welcome to IdealPetXccessories - Free Shipping on orders over 79.00

We didn't to K9 Immunity because he was already getting a lot of anti-oxidants, but some swear by the chewable tabs:

K-9 Immunity | Aloha Medicinals

Her immune system will rebulid itself over time, but try to avoid shared drinking bowls at the dog park and whatnot to limit her exposure to viruses in the meantime. Emma is half Andy's age, which is a plus in the overall scheme of recovering from chemo. 

Continued fun, happy days to Emma and your family  Don't waste a second worrying about tomorrow. "Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' " - M. Scott Peck, The Road Less Traveled

I'll keep checking in  Super happy for ya.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Carpe Diem (and seize all the tasty treats too, Emma)


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

princessgolden said:


> Lately I have been feeling a sense of guilt and selfishness with putting her through chemo. I don't really know why.


Awesome pictures!!! I'm soo happy for you guys, you are all doing great! So never second guess yourselves with guilt. Remember that chemo and radiation protocols are much more gentle and tolerable for dogs than for humans. You are the best thing that could have ever happened to Emma and you love her so much that nothing you do for her could ever be wrong. I'm sure that is why she is so happy, so strong and such a fighter -thanks to you. You are her angels as much as she is yours.
Our thoughts and best wishes


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Terrible News*

Hi guys,

Emma had her regular monthly check-up yesterday and we got some awful news. Her left lymph node in her neck area was swollen-they took an aspiration and it came back positive for lymphoma. The other lymph nodes were all normal, so it was caught early.

We are devastated to say the least. On Monday Emma will start CHOP again. I spoke with her oncologist today and it breaks my heart to know that Emma only has a 50% chance of going into remission this time. Even if she does go into remission, the remission time will likely be half of what she originally had (7 months). Because her remission time was on the shorter end after completing CHOP the first time, I am so scared that this is it. We do have the option of doing CCNU if CHOP fails. I haven't had the time yet to do much research on this rescue protocol, but we will try this as well after CHOP.

I can't even begin to tell you the emotions I am feeling. On top of sadness and anger, I feel extremely guilty. I feel like I shouldn't be putting Emma through chemo again, but I can't not to do it with the chance that she could be given more of a life. 6 years old is just too young to have to succumb to this horrible cancer.

Emma has been lethargic the past few days, I am guessing possibly from the cancer coming back..not really sure. We are just in total shock and were not expecting this news. At least not now..so soon.

I literally feel like I am dying inside, knowing that Emma will most likely die from this sometime this year.

I just don't even have the words..

My beautiful girl.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry and I agree that 6 is far too young to be going through this. You and Emma are in my thoughts and prayers. Emma is gorgeous.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Kathy. I know Emma appreciates the prayers, and so do we.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Emma has such a loving and supportive family, and you have the support of all of us. We'll be thinking of you and praying for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

I' so sorry for your beautiful girl (she can't catch a break), but you caught it in time and I truly believe that is half the battle won for you!
This sounds very similar to what happened to Pooklook (thyroid cancer) and he beat it and won! Emma can do it too!!! 
My heart goes out to your sweet Emma -sent you a pm, i hope it helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Emma had her regular monthly check-up yesterday and we got some awful news. Her left lymph node in her neck area was swollen-they took an aspiration and it came back positive for lymphoma. The other lymph nodes were all normal, so it was caught early.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to read about Emma. I know you and she will treasure every day together. Try to remember that dogs don't know they are sick. She is so beautiful!!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Stay positive, Emma reads you very well..tell her she'll kick it's arse and believe it. it's 50-50 give it all ya got, Emma can beat those odds. You and Emma are in my thoughts.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this news about Emma. Thoughts and prayers sent to you all. She is beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your update on Emma. I am so sorry for the bummer news. Don't give up!!! Thoughts and prayers she can kick it this time too!!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your positive notes! It really helps and I can't thank you enough for your continuous support.

Emma started CHOP again this Monday and we notice that this time around she is not as lethargic or having issues with eating like she did the first time around. We have her on cerenia and mirtazapine. The mirtazapine made a world of a difference for her at the end of her first round of CHOP-increasing her appetite and just making her all around happier. Wish we would've had this earlier the first time around. I am hoping that things stay this way.

Emma had an ultrasound done of her abdomen and everything looked great. The oncologist noticed that there was a slightly enlarged nodule on her spleen but was pretty sure that this is not lymphoma, but we will re-check in a few weeks just to make sure.

In the meantime, I ordered a book on the way to Madison on Monday and received it today. The book is called "Dog Cancer. The Holistic Answer" by Dr. Seven Eisen. Not sure if anyone has followed this book, but I read some amazing reviews on Amazon. There were a few reviews written by dog owner's whose dog's had lymphoma and were only given 4-6 weeks to live. The owner's followed this book and there dogs are still alive YEARS later. This is amazing to me and giving me some hope. I am hopefully going to finish it tonight and talk to Emma's oncologist to make sure the supplements are okay to give during CHOP. Don't see why they wouldn't be.

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that Emma is feeling better and preparing for battle, GO EMMA!! GO GIRL!!!
That book sounds great! While her oncologist does what she can, anything else that can help your girl fight is worth a shot. Whether holistic treatments, medicine, supplements or even the right diet. Together with your love and dedication she'll be set for success.
We'll be cheering for sweet Emma all the way!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I am hopefully going to finish it tonight and talk to Emma's oncologist to make sure the supplements are okay to give during CHOP. Don't see why they wouldn't be.


Our onco told us they wouldn't hurt, though, as usual, the medical community seem to always think they're on the cutting edge ... just as they did when they'd bleed people with leeches thinking that would cure the plague


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that remission didn't last. I'm glad she is doing better. Cerenia and mirtazapine helps my girl to when she had hemangio.
My onco vet actually pretty routinely prescribes supplements to go along with her treatment plans. Just make sure your vet knows what you are giving to make sure there aren't any drug interaction issues.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Amazing news!*

Hi Everyone,

I have some positive, amazing, news to share. EMMA IS BACK IN REMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma started CHOP again March 2nd and we got the news she was back in full remission this past Monday. I can't even begin to describe the happiness I felt that day or have continued to feel this week. I know that God is watching over our sweet girl and listening to everyone's prayers. To be in remission so quickly again HAS to be a good thing!

I spoke with Emma's oncologist and some of the supplements that were recommended in the holistic book I am reading could cause some interactions. However, avemar (or aveultra) and Beta Glucan will be safe for her to take and we have ordered both of these and should be getting them tomorrow. I am so looking forward to starting Emma on these because I am a firm believer in holistic things and just Googling "Avemar" gives you great info on how this has been shown to kill cancer in people. 

*I do have a question *that I hope someone may have an answer to. In the holistic book I am reading it talks about a diet of chicken thighs and broccoli and a "Beef Stew" recipe to feed your dog instead of dog food. The book states that you should not give your dog commercial dog food ever again. I am fine with this, however, Emma's oncologist said that it would be fine to incorporate these things in Emma's diet but that she gets specific nutrients from dog food she wouldn't get just from the chicken/beef recipes and that we should not get rid of regular dog food. Thoughts? I know I have read of people just giving their dog home cooked meals, so I am not really sure what to do here. I am thinking of just going with my gut and completely cutting out the dog food. But, I would definitely appreciate any insight you all may have on this. 

Not sure if it helps at all but this is the dog food we have our Golden's on right now.

Orijen 6 Fish Grain-Free Formula Dry Dog Food, 28.6-lb bag

I am also going to be starting her on the Budwig Diet, which is Flax Seed Oil and cottage cheese or yogurt which is given once a day.

Please continue to pray for Emma and thank you all for everything!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Such amazing good news indeed!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Way to go Emma!!!
Kudos for taking on the holistic approach (and double checking first for any interactions). As far as dropping the commercial dog food, I do agree that proper "dog cancer" home cooked meals is best all together. I think what your vet was trying to say is that just chicken and broccoli beef stew might lack certain elements that you'll then have to supplement somehow otherwise.
I'll send you some "dog cancer" home cooked recipes. By the way, you might want to look into adding some "Algae DHA" supplements in her diet too. But the most important thing is to cut all and any simple-carbs from her diet -only complex-carbs are ok.
I have a huge smile on my face thanks to your awesome news!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just now reading this thread. Congratulations to Emma!!  Such amazing news!! My close friend was told that her dog had lymphoma and 6 months to live with the treatments. It's now been over a year and he is still in remission! I know that she switched him to stella freeze dried foods, but that may have more to do with the fact that he was an extremely picky eater during his treatments. Would something like that work? I've also read that turmeric and basil can be good things to add to diets for cancer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

I am so excited for Emma and you! :wavey:

That is amazing news!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant news, so pleased for you and sweet Emma. Sending her big hugs!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome news about Emma!!!


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Sending huge hugs and love to your family and Emma. We went through the chemo process with my sweet boy at 5, and it was worth it. I am so happy to hear she has achieved remission. Keeping good thoughts in my heart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news about Emma!

If you have any doubts about the dog food, perhaps discuss this in more detail with her Oncologist. I understand what he's saying and why he feels she needs it to make sure she's getting all the nutrients she needs. You might want to find out how much food he/she's recommending to add. 


Continued thoughts and prayers for Miss Emma.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Emma started CHOP again March 2nd and we got the news she was back in full remission this past Monday.


WOO HOO!!!  

On the food questing, I'd suggest mixing enough of the other foods you mentioned in with her dog food to keep it interesting and fun for her.

Carpe Diem and loads of good times


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Sending prayers that sweet Emma will stay intermission and continue to feel well. She is very lucky to have good parents that are doing everything humanly possible to give Emma the best life with the circumstances.
Sending positive thoughts and healing prayers for Emma.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update. 

Emma finished her second round of CHOP today! Praying for a long remission for our sweet girl. She had a 50/50 chance to keep in remission and did it! We are now looking into a holistic vet and into additional supplements. Will keep everyone updated on this once we go to the vet.

It's been one year and one day since official diagnosis of lymphoma. That in itself is a miracle and blessing that we've made it this far. 

Keep Emma in your thoughts, she is a fighter.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Yay for remission!!!! Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent News!!! Lymphoma CAN be beaten.  IMO, the more antioxidants, the better to help the body fight off cancer cells.

BTW, after Andy fell out of remission during CHOP they put him on CCNU maintenance chemo. 6 relatively inexpensive pills every three weeks ($60 total). Gotta think that helped too.

Continued good times and good health


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such great news about Emma.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome News!!!! Bravo Emma!!!!!
All the best!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah! Very good news indeed.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thoughts are with you- go Emma go!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keep on Fighting Emma, good girl!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

wonderful news!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update. Shortly after finishing CHOP, Emma fell out of remission. We started CCNU and she just got her 3rd round of pills last Wednesday.

Unfortunately, her lymph nodes are becoming large again. I won't know for sure till I take her to Madison tomorrow, but I am fairly certain the cancer is back. 

I am losing hope and completely devastated. Her oncologist had mentioned that we can start an IV chemotherapy (I forget what it's called) that would be given once a week over the course of several hours. If the cancer is back, we will start this tomorrow. However, I don't know how much more to put her through. Cost is not a factor, but if I am understanding the oncologist correctly and this chemo is given over several hours I don't know if this is the right thing.

Could really use some words of encouragement and advice. My heart is breaking for my sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts to Emma & you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to see this update. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying for good results for Emma and you. Please let us know!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

We here at the forum totally understand your emotions ...feel free to come here and chat ... in times like this it is nice to know your amongst "Golden" friends ! I would fire off a private message to Danny Borges as he was and is an inspiration and caring gentleman !!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

so sorry about this recent turn of events, hoping for the best for you and emma


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh no I thought Emma was good. I am so sorry. 
On your food and supplement question. I am not sure what you decided.
You feed a great food now if you stay commercial.
But I too am trying to get off of commercial food and at least integrate home cooked. I have seen proof that it can do a world of good in the fight.
I have moved to Orijen freeze dry Tundra as my back up that I integrate in for nutrients because the nutrients are mostly derived from real food not added supplements. But I try to home cook as much as I can rotating from Chicken thighs to turkey to fresh, not farmed well cooked Salmon as protein. Then I add all sorts of veggies and brown rice. I believe that it truly helps their immune system. Also goat and sheep milk yogurt. Also having a variety helps no matter how good the food one is not best. No matter what you choose medically I think that good nutrients are worth ever penny and hour spent.

I am praying for you and Emma and feel your pain.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Emma is out of remission. I understand that you must be feeling very down at the moment. Sending hugs and strength for the rest of your journey wherever it may take you.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I just wish there was something I could do. I feel like a failure and that I am not doing all that I could possibly be doing.

Please keep praying for sweet Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

We are praying for Emma and you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

You are not a failure - you are there for Emma when she needs you. I am so sorry to hear what you are both going through. I lost my golden heart dog at 5 to the dreaded lymphoma, and I send you all my heartfelt sympathy and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of prayers to your sweet girl Emma. You are doing all that you can for your girl and she knows how much you love her.

Have a read of Andy's story if you haven't already. He also had the same as Emma and was an inspiration. His Dad documented every moment of their journey and I'm sure if you comment Andy's thread then Danny will be more than happy to offer you any advice that he can.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html

Stay strong.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone-

Just wanted to give an update-an amazing, wonderful, one at that!

At Emma's appointment they told me that while her lymph nodes may have gotten a little larger, they have not grown 20% in size since her last check. Basically, another chemo does not start until this happens.

You can imagine my complete shock hearing this, as I was certain that we would have to start another chemo. 

I am so thankful and happy. Thank you so much for your prayers for her!

I do no know that her time left is limited-I asked her oncologist if she thinks that Emma will make it until Christmas. She thinks there is a good possibility, but of course can't make any promises. I think the hardest part of dealing with this cancer is seeing my dog completely fine and happy, but knowing that it will eventually kill her. Very hard.

Also, thank you to all who recommended I talk to Danny  We have spoken over PM in the past and he has also been on this thread as well-He has been a great help and support!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome great news!
I hope that all stays on the upside. Go Emma


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, very happy for you and your beautiful Emma.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great update!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see the good update on Emma!! Keep smiling and keep enjoying the time with her!!!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done!!! Your news fill me with joy and hope. All the best to your girl and your family. Bravissima Emma!!!!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

It has been a long day. We received some very sad news today regarding Emma.

Last week Emma started drooling a lot, and her face was swollen/droopy-which we thought was nausea or an allergy. It did not go away, so we took her to our normal vet and at first they thought she was having an allergy as well. Shot of benadryl, sent us home. We came back the next day as she was still very swollen and they did a test on her eyes and Emma was not blinking when something was coming towards her eyes. She was diagnosed with face paralysis.

On a positive note, Emma has improved 50-75% in that aspect. Her face is no longer swollen or droopy-the only issue is her eyes. We have to apply some artificial tears every few hours. It's really sad to see her like this. However, Emma is still appearing happy and has a pretty good appetite.

On to the news I received today. Emma's lymphoma has rapidly progressed. The facial paralysis is most likely due to her lymphoma progressing. Her oncologist said she is very worried about Emma because how much larger her lymph nodes have gotten and her labored breathing. The labored breathing I didn't really notice, but they see these cases everyday. So, CCNU has officially failed and our last resort is a weekly injection of Vinblastine which Emma received today. If this does not work for her, we are looking at approximately a week left. Yes, only a week. I am heartbroken and have been crying all day.

At this point we can only just hope and pray for the best. I fear the end is near for my sweet girl, but I will hold onto hope. Without hope we have nothing.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so dreadfully sorry to read this. It seems so unfair, especially after all you have gone through with Emma. At least she is still fighting. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You have been brave and wonderful parents to your lovely girl. You have done everything for her and more. I am so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sad to read this. Emma is so lucky to have you to see her through this and give it the best possible fight. Keeping you guys in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so bummed to read this update about Emma. Love, love, love each other. You will both be in my thoughts in these days to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a long day. We received some very sad news today regarding Emma.
> 
> ...


My heart is broken for you and Emma. You have done everything possible for her and you're the best and most loving Mom. All Emma wants is to have you there.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Update on Emma:

I have been feeling her lymph nodes and one has gone down a bit in my opinion. The other feels quite large still. I am not sure if this means she is responding to the chemo or not.

Emma has been sleeping a lot. She is extremely fatigued. She still gets up for a moment when we walk through the door and will wag, but then goes and lays right back down. She is drinking, but not overly interested in food as she was. Can anyone give me insight on how to know if it is time? I do not want Emma to suffer, but I do feel like she may be in the beginning stages of dying.

Also, today she jumped off the bed before I had a chance to lift her off. She can bare weight on her back paw, but I did notice it is a bit swollen. I don't want to have to transport her somewhere if I don't have to because I know it would be a lot for her. I have just been icing it, anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to continue keeping her comfortable? The vet recommended just trying to keep her off of it, which isn't really a problem because all she wants to do is sleep.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how hard it was for you to write that post. I'm so sorry that you all are going through this. It just sucks (and I don't usually use that phrase). I've had to make that decision 4 times in my life and all I can say is I just knew it was time. 

I hope she is feeling better and that you still have lots of time with your sweet girl. We are all here for you and Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*princessgolden*

Is there anyway you can call and ask your vet, or an emergency animal hospital these questions?? They would most ikely know better than we would, I'm praying for Emma and you. I felt the same about my Smooch and Snobear, I would not want them to suffer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Thinking of you and Emma.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

My heart aches for you and your family. You have been and done everything for your sweet Emma. She is obviously a happy girl thanks to you, and no matter how difficult her battles have been and continue to be, your love will fill her with happiness till the end.
It is very difficult to say when it is time. You will know, and in a way, she will be the one to let you know. Personally, with our Pooklook we went through every battle with everything we had, but me and my wife had decided early on that no matter what we would not let him suffer -even while knowing that he would gladly do so just to keep fulfilling our lives. He would lead through battle and we would care, support and encourage him. When he lost all his appetite I kind of knew then that he was letting me know it was time to stop fighting so we could focus on saying our goodbyes and enjoy our last moments together.
While I wholeheartedly hope for a miracle, I believe it is time for you to embrace Emma's farewell and enjoy every minute you have left with her to say goodbye.
My heart breaks as I write this to you. Remember, you are eachother's angel, and the love you've given eachother in this life will go on beyond.
Please give Emma a big hug from me.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyone always told me 'you'll know' when it's time. That was true for me in the case of my sweet old terrier who woke one morning in horrible pain. It was not true for my darling heeler/Dalmatian who just slowly and gradually got less mobile and had a few more foggy moments every day. She passed at home in her bed while I was at work, so I guess that saving me from that decision was perhaps her final gift to me. But I struggled and struggled to know 'when' was the right time. 

I can't tell you what you should do, and I'm so sorry you're in this situation. All I can do is repeat the advice that was given to me: it's better to let her go a day early than a minute late. In my situation, I could have left my darling Dalmatian in a situation where she was suffering and in agony all day while I was at work. Thankfully the evidence points to her passing peacefully, but I can say that I wouldn't have ever forgiven myself had she been suffering and alone when I could've prevented it. 

Again, I'm so sorry. My heart and thoughts are with you and yours


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Been thinking about you and Emma. Hugs.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Thinking of you and Emma


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

princessgolden said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a long day. We received some very sad news today regarding Emma.
> 
> ...


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beautiful girl


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

This is so hard....I'm sorry, I wish so badly that there was something we could do to help you through this... I feel like the fact that you haven't posted recently is possibly indicative of heartbreak.... You're not alone. I've been in your shoes, and the odds with our beloved breed indicate that I will be in your shoes again. I hate it, and I'm heartbroken that your going through it, but I guess I want you to know you're not alone.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

It pains me so unbelievably bad to say this, but on October 26 (last Monday) Emma went to heaven. We could see her health deteriorating rapidly and she was just so tired. We had a wonderful in-home veterinarian come to our home and Emma passed away peacefully on our bed, in my husband and I's arms. We had the sound of quiet waves crashing in the background, as the beach was her favorite place.

This is truly the most painful thing I have ever experienced and I am sad beyond words. I lost my best friend. I realize all dogs are something wonderful, but there was something SO special about my sweet Emma.

I will have more to say in the upcoming weeks. It's just too hard right now. Please pray for my sweet angel in heaven.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So, so sorry to hear this. But you have been amazing parents to your girl. Fly free sweet Emma.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry! We just lost our special boy in July and I'm crying as I read your post. Thoughts and prayers for you and your sweet Emma.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. Play free at the rainbow bridge sweet girl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry to see this.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

My heart hurts for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Emma. Sending all my hugs!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

RIP beautiful Emma...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So very sorry to read this. RIP Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



princessgolden said:


> It pains me so unbelievably bad to say this, but on October 26 (last Monday) Emma went to heaven. We could see her health deteriorating rapidly and she was just so tired. We had a wonderful in-home veterinarian come to our home and Emma passed away peacefully on our bed, in my husband and I's arms. We had the sound of quiet waves crashing in the background, as the beach was her favorite place.
> 
> This is truly the most painful thing I have ever experienced and I am sad beyond words. I lost my best friend. I realize all dogs are something wonderful, but there was something SO special about my sweet Emma.
> 
> I will have more to say in the upcoming weeks. It's just too hard right now. Please pray for my sweet angel in heaven.


My heart is broken for you, but sweet Emma is at peace now and like so many of us believe, you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. I added Emma to the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-13.html#post6102442


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Ohh I'm so so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Emma.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is painfully unfair. 

Emma knew so much love and joy with your family. She was blessed to have you all as her cheerleaders.

Hugs to you.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you all.


----------

